# When Can I start using Humic Acid/Fulvic Acid/Sea Kelp?



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

My lawn is starting to wake up from dormancy and was wondering when I can start spraying Humic Acid/Fulvic Acid/Sea Kelp? When do you start using it on your lawn?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

pretty much anytime. I started last year about now actually


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I just dropped some N-Ext RGS & Air-8 yesterday - first for the season.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

adidasUNT8 said:


> What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?


Emptying your bank account and making someone else wealthy


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?
> ...


LOL. might be close to reality...


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XRE_Hc2niaDokJqq60ehmlPCM6gFaErI/view?usp=sharing

Here is a study done out of Virginia Tech. I can find the actual paper if you like but boiled down it recommended 0.5 oz/M of HA, 0.2 oz Kelp, and 0.5 oz triazole fungicide. They saw the most root growth and turf quality from this application.

I am going to try it this year and use the recommended amounts. I hope to take a sample before the season and again at the end to compare.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?
> ...


Awesome information. Thank you Mr R. Any recommendations on where to get this stuff?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... *What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?*


I haven't used sea kelp. I found that the humic acid helped with breaking up clay and binding sand, both of which seem to help the soil hold water better. Which was good since my well started running dry at the end of last fall. I could water less frequently and let the well recover.

if you look at most chemical aerators and chemical dethatchers, they contain humic in varying degrees. If your soil is already very healthy and bioactive, then you already have lots of humates present, and likely additional humic does little to nothing for you.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... *What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?*
> ...


I do have several spots in my yard that appear to have much more clay involved. Water tends to not get absorbed and the soil is more dense for sure. I think I will try to add humic acid to the stable. What's the best source to get this? I'm only on 4k sq/ft now.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html

4 lb bag will be plenty to see if you get a benefit


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html
> 
> 4 lb bag will be plenty to see if you get a benefit


Ah, that's not too bad. Is it best to put it down granularly or can you mix it and spray it?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

You can do it either way. at four pounds might be easier to mix first. in a way it's like putting down manure - you really don't need to measure, and you're not going to burn the yard if you overdo it.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I was starting to think this stuff was snake oil. But when I did my soil sample this year with a shovel, I saw roots noticeably deeper. My tiftuf sod is 4 summers old. Hammered it hard with greene county last year. Due to their cost I am going another route with K4L this year.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CLT49er said:


> I was starting to think this stuff was snake oil. But when I did my soil sample this year with a shovel, I saw roots noticeably deeper. My tiftuf sod is 4 summers old. Hammered it hard with greene county last year. Due to their cost I am going another route with K4L this year.


I did too until I saw the university backed research. I made by own solution that I plan to spray.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > adidasUNT8 said:
> ...


@adidasUNT8 
I am glad you enjoyed it. 
I got my humic from Amazon and the rest from Kelp4less.com


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how often are you making your applications?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > adidasUNT8 said:
> ...


@adidasUNT8 According to the research paper it said that it is better to do many small applications than a big one. I will see if I can find the paper and see how frequently they sprayed. That being said I am planning to do it once a month. That has me spraying at least twice a month with the other being my T Nex, urea (1/2 lb/M) and iron mix.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

once every month to six weeks was what I did last year. haven't ordered yet for this year.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@adidasUNT8 
I found an article that highlights the research I mentioned earlier.

http://maxgreenproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/BiostimulantsQA.pdf

Check out *Dosage and frequency*section it has the recommended amounts and frequency of application.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @adidasUNT8
> I found an article that highlights the research I mentioned earlier.
> 
> http://maxgreenproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/BiostimulantsQA.pdf
> ...


Thank you again mr r. I have everything but the sea kelp. I guess I better grab that too. Lol


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?


I see UNT in your handle. UNT as in Denton?

Where did you get your FEature from? I'm having a hard time finding it in my area.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

JayGo said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > son of a..... now what do I have to buy? I've recently purchased The Triangle (Prodiamine, Celsius, Certainty), insecticide, grubex (saw a good amount of grubs in the garden while swapping out mulch), glyphosate, T-Nex PGR, Anderson 10-10-10 starter fert, seasons worth of Urea, Grow-More 20-20-20 (probably didn't need this since I will be applying urea weekly), season worth of FEature, surfactant... What does this humic/fulvic acid and sea kelp help out with?
> ...


Yessir. I went to North Texas. I submitted an order at the "I want feature" https://i-want-feature.square.site/


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@adidasUNT8, I went there for music school. I loved living in Denton.

Man, I never even knew that site existed. So they're the ONLY online distributor. Thanks.


----------

